# Combat Knife



## mike_cos (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey guys! Just arrived from Gary Melton Knife and Design! Amazing Knife! Today for me it's Christmas... Thank you Gary you are #1!

Special thanks to Boon for the Coin!












SO GUYS... COIN CHECK!!!!! bwahahaha


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Gary Melton (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad you like it Mike. Sorry about the wait but delivered as promised!! I wanted to make sure you had a sheath that was jumpable. Cant have Combat Bowies flying through the air lol!!


----------



## mike_cos (Nov 28, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> Glad you like it Mike. Sorry about the wait but delivered as promised!! I wanted to make sure you had a sheath that was jumpable. Cant have Combat Bowies flying through the air lol!!


I'm sponsoring this knife to our operation materials commission... next operation (Cambodia) I'll test it...


----------



## Muppet (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I am in love.. with the knife that is.

F.M.


----------



## QC (Nov 28, 2011)

Pretty wicked. Gary, can you five is an insight?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 28, 2011)

One of these days, Gary is going to figure out this knifemaking thing, then he'll be dangerous  :-";) ... his bottle openers are stellar... and he can cook a mean bunch of ribs....


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry to jump on the thread....

But a big thanks to Gary for my new Bravo Smash!!


----------

